# Snow storm yarn



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Once I got the word yesterdaythat our company was shutting down at noon because of the storm (I was working from home), I settled back and did some carding/spinning/plying ....

Mostly corriedale with wisps of color from Carol Lee's roving










On the wheel:










On the niddy noddy after being plied (one wrap of the niddy noddy is 75")



















Off the ball winder ... 404 yards!


----------



## SHELBY (Mar 9, 2003)

That is so cool, Wish I had the patience to do stuff like that.


----------



## SHELBY (Mar 9, 2003)

OT but can you reclaim (by carding) wool yarn, that has been used in a sweater?


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Excellent snow day yarn! Yesterday it was breezy but warm enough to have the windows open, just not quite enough to spin outside. Have I mentioned how much I like NC winters? Just don't ask about the summers.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

What a good way to spend a snow day--lovely yarn!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Thank you ladies. Think I will knit my first toe up sock with it.

Shelby, You possibly could IF you unply the yarn AND untwist the plies. I suspect you'd end up with a lot of neps though.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I know you can reclaim yarn from old sweaters by unraveling them and reusing the yarn. I doubt carding the yarn would be too successful and it would be way too time intensive to un-ply the yarn so you could card it and respin it into yarn.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's beautiful.

Angie


----------



## SHELBY (Mar 9, 2003)

Not to respin, but for needle felting.


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

Gorgeous!!!! Love the color combo.


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

I love your snow storm yarn Cyn. Are you doing your toe up socks on dpns, one circ or two circs?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Shelby,
you should be able to needle felt with reclaimed yarn. I wouldn't try carding it though.

Deb - the directions I have for toe up are on dpns. I've got to learn the invisible cast on - any tops??

I do have a good selection of circs. I have a small and large set of 1960's era Boye interchangable circs. Can you suggest a pattern using circs?


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Wow! That's beautiful, Cyndi. Such talent here in the Fiber Arts forum...


----------



## Susan n' Emily in TN (May 10, 2002)

Try the garter stitch toe on the pattern I posted here recently. 
cast on 11 to 14 stitches depending on how big or small your yarn and needles are. make a garter stitch square. pick up around the square and just start knitting. use your favorite heel technique, there are many to choose from. And off you go with your favorite cuff and bind off. YOu can do it with dps, (I like to have both socks going at once so that I don't have to remember what I did with the first one) or two circulars, ( I actually like to use three circulars two to hold the socks and one to knit with, it seems to stress a little less that part in the middle that seems to ladder up badly.) Happy knitting, Susan


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Shelby,
> you should be able to needle felt with reclaimed yarn. I wouldn't try carding it though.
> 
> Deb - the directions I have for toe up are on dpns. I've got to learn the invisible cast on - any tops??
> ...


Cyndi I started my first socks on dpns, did a couple of rounds and had to put it down (family intrudes :shrug: ) When I picked it up the next day to get started I lined everything up veeeery carefully, the knitting was going great (I was so proud of myself) then *%&$# figured out that I was knitting the wrong yarn! I had picked up the yarn left from the long-tail cast on. :Bawling: I ripped it out and now I think I'm going to try toe up with worsted weight synthetic yarn that's in my stash. I did find the KAL first sock group on Ravelry, haven't joined yet but I think I might, just to get me started. They have links to some online tutorials but I haven't had a chance to check them out yet. But on the other hand, I may just go with the instructions for toe up in the Twisted Sister book, it's portable!

I can't wait to see how yours turn out.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh Deb, I've done that too and it is so maddening. Now what I do with my tails is to make little butterfly knots out of them, get them all wound up and small so this can't happen. I read a good tip someplace, I can't remember where now. Take those little plastic clip type things that come on bread. Use those to hold the tail yarn, sort of like a little bobbin.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Oh, My, that is so pretty. Love those little wisps of color! And I've heard about corriedale wool of course, but never have had any. Is it really soft? Easy to spin? Any down-sides to it? Just like to know. And thanks so much for sharing the pictures! Love pictures!!!


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

OMGosh! Did you do that in one day?!!!

i hate my drop spindle 

RedTartan <- wants a wheel...


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

I know, RedTartan. I've watched Cyndi spin, and it's just fascinating. She makes it look so effortless. She sits down for a minute, and *boom*, it's done. I'll be standing there spinning my drop spindle, and *boom*, it's on the floor! I know it will come to me eventually; in the meantime I just shake my head and figure out why it happened this time.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

PFFTTtttttt! I didn't NEED to clean my monitor before Clover!!

I started preparing the yarn about 1:00 and finished plying, washing & hung up to dry around 10:30.

Corriedale is my most favorite yarn! I've heard that some can be course, but I haven't gotten any yet.

Susan - thanks for the tip on the garter toe ...


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

The monitor at work or at home? I'd hate to make you fry your own.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

I love the color variation, it makes it so much more interesting...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Cloverbud said:


> The monitor at work or at home? I'd hate to make you fry your own.



work - the monitor at home is too small to hit!


----------

